# TelNet Client



## headnut (11. Sep 2011)

Ich habe hier neben mir einen Roboter stehen, den wir über den Port 23 programmieren können.

Port 23 heisst Telnet, und über HyperTerminal kann ich auch auf diesen Zugreiffen. Nur zum Programmieren ist dies halt nicht wirklich komfortabel... 

Jetzt möchte ich erstmal auf den TelNet Server zugreiffen, um später ein Programm mit SyntaxHighLiting zu schreiben. Leider habe ich keinen Plan wie ich mit Java auf einen Telnet server zugreiffen kann. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Dit_ (12. Sep 2011)

Ähm ich glaube ganz normal über Socket oder? Schon probiert?


----------



## XHelp (12. Sep 2011)

Telnet RFC ist nicht sonderlich groß, aber ich bin mir zu 104,82% sicher, dass es fertige libs dafür gibt. Einfach mal google befragen "java telnet"


----------

